# Dirk: 'I don't know what's going on with my free throws'



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Dirk Nowitzki flashed that sheepish grin and said something that cannot be repeated when it was jokingly mentioned to him that Tyson Chandler should be shooting technical-foul free throws from now on.
> 
> That's the way it is for the best player in Mavericks' history. There have been so few flaws in his game the last several seasons that it's hard to be serious about nitpicking.
> 
> ...


http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/basketball/mavs/stories/112210dnspomavslede.3dcf9fb.html


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

He should start humming that Hasselhoff again


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Time to go underhanded


----------

